# Shelby Traveler...how about this one?



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2013)

I was contacted by the owner of this Shelby Traveler.
With a serial number of  *H16861*
Can some give me the year of this one? I can't seem to find much on the Shelby Serial numbers...is it a CWC frame?

He wants to sell me the bike and seems to think it is more valuable than I think it is. Obviously the frame has been house painted and the chainguard is missing. 
Probably there is a lot of other things wrong or incorrect on the bike.

He wants to trade for a nice middleweight but, I need to know what your take is on this one before I make an offer. 
Of course a value would be nice based on what you see on this one.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 15, 2013)

I wouldn't go over $100 for it personally... House painted bikes I usually leave alone unless rare. I do like the fork and bars on it though.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks '40-41 or so Shelby built. Parts look mostly correct besides maybe the bars. It's too bad it was sprayed since it looks like it was the lovely blue-red paint scheme.

I tend to stay away from repaints too but there's a chance this could be saved. I'd be around 100$ too, though.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2013)

I am by far a Shelby expert, altho I just bought one. It's a cool looking ride! The best way to determine value is to itemize each piece as if you were gonna part out. 
Rack=75
bars/stem=50
frame/forks/struts = 100
rims=50
seat=30
fenders=30
sprocket/cranks/Pedals=30

=$365 give or take. Location is also a part of the formula. House paint does kill the overall price. 
This is how I deal with these types of bikes. This is just a guesstimation on my part! What ya trading for it?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 15, 2013)

Remember though, that a part-out is much different from a complete bike (for reasons which border on the metaphysical). A similar original, complete, with a tank went for a very fair price a few weeks ago. Oh hey, here it is. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48845-Shelby&highlight=shelby

That bike is definitely worth its salt for the price. The one in question, while not valueless, is just an old repainted bike as it sits. With some work, it can be a Shelby again but for the time, effort and $$ that will go into it, better to get it cheaply.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 15, 2013)

I wasnt suggesting to part out, just a way to determine value. And yes, the Shelby you dug up is sweet, isnt it?


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 15, 2013)

There have been a few of these lately.  I put them all at 41 to 48.  Unless you have access to a secret serial number database it is very dificult to tell a late prewar from an early postwar Shelby.  You have to evaluate component by component and they are all subject to having been changed.  The bars, brake arm, and 1/2in driveline are post-war indicators on this one.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

yeah it's a shame the paint isn't original and not really a model I am drawn to. Well, maybe a little. I do have a thirst for later prewar skipthooths, lately.
But, given my talents for repaint are limited, this one is way too much work and I don't like parting out bikes. Especially if that was the intent to purchase the bikes....not that anyone is suggesting that.
I do understand the concept of the "sum of all parts" should establish a value. But when looking at this tormented painted over frame, there is just no meat on the bone if it ever did come up for sale.

He wanted a nice rider and was thinking of my Huffy Custom Liner as a possible trade. There is something about gothic or peaked fenders that aren't as appealing to me, even though I would trade a few of my nicer bikes for a nice Huffy Radio Bike. But, in my bike appraisal mind, my Huffy is worth every bit of $350.






So no one knows for sure what the serial number H16861 decodes to?
40-48 just is too broad for me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2013)

You were wise to pass on that deal! V/r Shawn


----------

